# which camp site - Marrakech



## jedi

Any recommendations / experiences for camping near Marrakech?

Jed


----------



## Addie

We stayed here: http://www.lerelaisdemarrakech.com/

Bar was a bit expensive, but it had a pool and it was an easy 5 minute drive to a very large Majane supermarket with a Maroc Telecom shop inside.

The Vicarious Books guide to camping Morocco was pretty good (better than some of the others).

http://www.europebycamper.com/search/label/Morocco

You might find that Open Street Maps provides better mapping for Morocco. Here is its location: http://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=31.70776&mlon=-7.989732&zoom=15

There are some others to choose from also.


----------



## grizzlyj

Hi

We liked Le Relais too, but no drinking water on tap if I remember rightly (which the "other one" does?). A very nice pool area, and very helpful French owners  Blue flyers for it seemed to be everywhere, but the map on the back didn't match recent road building, causing much amusement


----------



## tonka

We are currently at Ouarzazate and will be heading for Marrakech in 2 days. Plans are an overnight at Larelais.
Have met someone who said that it's well worth the experience of driving into marrakech and staying at the guarded parking right in town.
Driving in was not an issue - they said ! and great to be in the heart of it all at night time..


----------



## loddy

We stayed at Camping Ferdaous, we found the mini bus convenient as we didn't have to drive in ( mad as dogs ) and the driver would drop you where you wanted to go

Lodders :wink:


----------



## peejay

tonka said:


> Have met someone who said that it's well worth the experience of driving into marrakech and staying at the guarded parking right in town.
> Driving in was not an issue - they said ! and great to be in the heart of it all at night time..


Steve,

We were planning to use the guarded parking in Marrakech on our trip.

CCinfos have the coords..

31.62365 -7.99607

Can you let us know if thats about right if you get a chance please.

It might save me driving around like a lost camel in the centre. :lol:

Pete


----------



## oldtart

We've always stayed at Camping Ferdaous (three times) and found it very convenient with the mini bus. They also took us down to Marjane. You pay for the service, but it's well worth it.

Val


----------



## OurTour

If you fancy a bit of luxury you could try campingcarmaroc.com. The site is 12km from Marrakech, along a very rough track with nippers begging from you (what's new), but once inside the gates it's paradise.

http://ourtour.co.uk/home/oasis_marrakech/

We ended up stopping for three nights, freshly baked Pain au chocolats were delivered to our van each morning by Pascale the French owner, who along with Andre (her Belgian husband) has created this magnificent place. Infinity pool, top restaurant, snug room with hand carved ceiling and roaring fire, loungers to relax in the sun and the Hammam should be completed by now.

We got a ride into Marrakech for the day in their 4x4 (which they also run into the dunes if you want a trip) and they piked us up just by the main square. Driving looked crazy, but we drove through on our way to the coast and if you take your time it wasn't all that bad.

Wherever you stop just watch out for the men with the snakes in the square - they tried to charge our friend £30 for one photo!

Julie
OurTour.co.uk


----------



## loddy

oldtart said:


> We've always stayed at Camping Ferdaous (three times) and found it very convenient with the mini bus. They also took us down to Marjane. You pay for the service, but it's well worth it.
> 
> Val


Have they filled the pool yet ?

Lodders


----------



## oldtart

Hi Lodders
It's at least a couple of years since we were there so I don't know what the situation is now.

Wish we were there now!!! yet another day of it being cold and wet here near Wigan!!!!

Val


----------



## flyingscotsman

So where did all ye Brits go?

Here I am at the site in Marrakech centre at parking de la Koutoubia......i found it more by luck than skill ....came in from Ouarzazate...had to detour around north side of city to get along the Mohammed the V road....Coming in roads hectic, would not have made it without tomtom....though had to overide his penchance for taking me down the narrowest of streets and through Soukes!

Thankfully when arrived at 5 30 place not full of French so room for my 7.3 m bus .....about 15 here and still room for about 8 or so more.
Going rate seems to be 60 Dm a night.....to happy to find the place than to try haggling

Not long back from the famous Jamaa El Fna square where we took in the amazing night life buzz, food stalls and all human life.

The square is only a 10 min or less, straight walk from this place, though we are in the shadow of La Koutoubia Mosque...so expect will need the ear plugs tonight.

If we haven't contracted Marrakech belly we will hit the main Souks tomorrow

Night
Flyingscotsman


----------



## tonka

had a slight delay with a fellow companion having belly trouble. !
Leaving tomorrow for Marrakech, 2 nights first at LaRelais, so we can get some washing done etc.. Then plan to be at the parking area on Monday...

Save me a place for 6 vans !!!!!


----------



## grizzlyj

Are you sticking to bottled water by any chance?


----------



## tonka

grizzlyj said:


> Are you sticking to bottled water by any chance?


Yes.. we are all on bottled water since we arrived..
The guy in question said he has had issues with his stomach before and is okay now... Luckily I can report that all is fine at my end. lol


----------



## jedi

peejay said:


> tonka said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have met someone who said that it's well worth the experience of driving into marrakech and staying at the guarded parking right in town.
> Driving in was not an issue - they said ! and great to be in the heart of it all at night time..
> 
> 
> 
> Steve,
> 
> We were planning to use the guarded parking in Marrakech on our trip.
> 
> CCinfos have the coords..
> 
> 31.62365 -7.99607
> 
> Can you let us know if thats about right if you get a chance please.
> 
> It might save me driving around like a lost camel in the centre. :lol:
> 
> Pete
Click to expand...

Hi Pete and all,

In Marrakech at Le Relais at the moment. Did you make it to the guarded camping? Any info appreciated regards parking spaces, cost etc... and finding it :?

Having experienced the organised and disciplined driving in Marrakech :lol: from the back of a taxi definitely don't want to be wandering around like a lost camel 

Temperatures have been hovering around 40 degrees all week so Le Relais has been a great place to be 'holed-up' for a few days. The pool is fantastic and, with the bar and restaurant adjacent, it will be hard to drag ourselves away.

Jed


----------



## tonka

Head in on the Mohammed V road heading for the mosque.
When you are in sight of the Mosque You will pass a park on the right and have a set of lights. Stright after the lights is a slip road off to the right and there will be a parking sign 24/24. down there and at the end of the cemetary you will see car park. Drive in, they will probably wave you down, go to end of car park and guardian will be there..

Definatly worth the effort as you are within a few hundred yards of the main square.....


----------



## jedi

tonka said:


> Head in on the Mohammed V road heading for the mosque.
> When you are in sight of the Mosque You will pass a park on the right and have a set of lights. Stright after the lights is a slip road off to the right and there will be a parking sign 24/24. down there and at the end of the cemetary you will see car park. Drive in, they will probably wave you down, go to end of car park and guardian will be there..
> 
> Definatly worth the effort as you are within a few hundred yards of the main square.....


Thanks, Steve,

That's a great help. We'll head there tomorrow. Went into the square by taxi last night. Fab experience. Looking for a place to eat we have a whole new list of English words used to attract us such as 'take a shufti', 'have a gander', 'init', 'Sainsbury's', 'every little helps', 'Wayne Rooney', 'good price', 'lovely jubbly'. Their command of the English language is amazing :lol: 
A bustling mix of people, entertainers, sounds, lights and smells.

Jed


----------



## peejay

Hi Jed,

Unfortunately we didn't make it on this trip but Steve seems to have got you sorted.

Just replied to your PM.....

Pete


----------



## Scattycat

campingcarmaroc.com. also known as La Tortue has been recommended  

All I can say is our experience there earlier this year was not that good.

It was the most expensive place we stayed at, twice as much as most other sites. Okay, on first impressions the site looked fantastic. But once settled on our pitch it was evident that although we had electricity the water had been turned off, there are 2 showers in the men's toilet block and neither of them was working properly. Now I know some folks will say, ah well you're in Morocco and can't expect sites to be to a European standard, but that is how the place is advertised. For the money we were paying I'd expect everything to be perfect know matter what continent I was on.

Also they offer a luxury taxi service into Marakech that turned out to be a clapped out, filthy people carrier whose doors didn't shut properly and you could seen the road below out of the gaps.

He also tried to charge me around 36€ to re-fill my gas bottle, telling me that bottled gas was very expensive over there, I got it re-filled at another site for 6 or 7€.

Rant over.

P.S. The food in the restaurant was excellent though, even if a little expensive for Morocco


----------



## jedi

Scattycat said:


> campingcarmaroc.com. also known as La Tortue has been recommended
> 
> All I can say is our experience there earlier this year was not that good.
> 
> It was the most expensive place we stayed at, twice as much as most other sites. Okay, on first impressions the site looked fantastic. But once settled on our pitch it was evident that although we had electricity the water had been turned off, there are 2 showers in the men's toilet block and neither of them was working properly. Now I know some folks will say, ah well you're in Morocco and can't expect sites to be to a European standard, but that is how the place is advertised. For the money we were paying I'd expect everything to be perfect know matter what continent I was on.
> 
> Also they offer a luxury taxi service into Marakech that turned out to be a clapped out, filthy people carrier whose doors didn't shut properly and you could seen the road below out of the gaps.
> 
> He also tried to charge me around 36€ to re-fill my gas bottle, telling me that bottled gas was very expensive over there, I got it re-filled at another site for 6 or 7€.
> 
> Rant over.
> 
> P.S. The food in the restaurant was excellent though, even if a little expensive for Morocco


Sounds like one to avoid. No such complaints with La Relais. Very good facilities with endless hot showers, reliable EHU, excellent swimming pool, with adjacent bar, and restaurant serving good food. All set among very attractive trees, shrubs and planting. It is French owned which may explain the le difference


----------



## tonka

31.62597,-7.99485

If that makes any sense to you it's what Google maps has just given me as the junction where you turn off Mohammed V..

It definatly is worth the effort, The Guardians are friendly guys.
Basically DONT go past the Mosque...


----------



## Scattycat

jedi said:


> Scattycat said:
> 
> 
> 
> campingcarmaroc.com. also known as La Tortue has been recommended
> 
> All I can say is our experience there earlier this year was not that good.
> 
> It was the most expensive place we stayed at, twice as much as most other sites. Okay, on first impressions the site looked fantastic. But once settled on our pitch it was evident that although we had electricity the water had been turned off, there are 2 showers in the men's toilet block and neither of them was working properly. Now I know some folks will say, ah well you're in Morocco and can't expect sites to be to a European standard, but that is how the place is advertised. For the money we were paying I'd expect everything to be perfect know matter what continent I was on.
> 
> Also they offer a luxury taxi service into Marakech that turned out to be a clapped out, filthy people carrier whose doors didn't shut properly and you could seen the road below out of the gaps.
> 
> He also tried to charge me around 36€ to re-fill my gas bottle, telling me that bottled gas was very expensive over there, I got it re-filled at another site for 6 or 7€.
> 
> Rant over.
> 
> P.S. The food in the restaurant was excellent though, even if a little expensive for Morocco
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like one to avoid. No such complaints with La Relais. Very good facilities with endless hot showers, reliable EHU, excellent swimming pool, with adjacent bar, and restaurant serving good food. All set among very attractive trees, shrubs and planting. It is French owned which may explain the le difference
Click to expand...

We looked for La Relais on the way back but for some reason couldn't locate it.  We'll have to make more effort when we go back next winter


----------



## barryd

Anyone taken a scooter to Morocco?

Do you legally need insurance for one?

Sorry should have started another thread. Just sat in dentist waiting room reading this thread and it made me think about a possible winter adventure. It's been on my list since I saw the vid of addie and the lobsters surfing in the Sahara!


----------



## tonka

Loads of people (mostly the French) take scooters, quads, buggies and all sorts..
Great I guess in the outer areas but in Marrakech !! wow...! :lol: 

Insurance would need to be in place and you would need your original V5 etc when you travel over and complete a vehicle import form same as for your van..

Bringing back my Morocco memories from February... Cant wait to go again..


----------



## Scattycat

tonka said:


> Bringing back my Morocco memories from February... Cant wait to go again..


Ditto!


----------



## barryd

I have been once but only on a package holiday to Agadir and Tarradont. Loved it. Mrs D isn't keen to go in the van for some reason but I definitely am so as I am chief navigator, driver, map reader etc we will be going. At some point.

I only asked about the scooter as Im pretty sure our UK insurance wont cover it. If it wasn't compulsory I just wouldn't bother.


----------



## Roadhogg

Morocco is definitely on our list of places to visit, even more so now we will have the scooter with us & will be able to play dodgems in Marrakech.


----------



## tonka

Roadhogg said:


> Morocco is definitely on our list of places to visit, even more so now we will have the scooter with us & will be able to play dodgems in Marrakech.


Go for it.. !!! It's fun just doing it in the motorhome...


----------



## barryd

tonka said:


> Roadhogg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morocco is definitely on our list of places to visit, even more so now we will have the scooter with us & will be able to play dodgems in Marrakech.
> 
> 
> 
> Go for it.. !!! It's fun just doing it in the motorhome...
Click to expand...

No helmets! Great! Mrs D will be pleased. She can wear her straw hat.

It looks like my kind of place.


----------



## makems

tonka said:


> Bringing back my Morocco memories from February... Cant wait to go again..


Ditto..............

8th Jan 2014!


----------



## tonka

Will you stop saying "Ditto". it reminds me of the film Ghost..
So Now you have me thinking of Demi Moore......  


Morocco..... it was "FUN". :wink:


----------

